# Marathon Navigator



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This is my very latest watch - the result of me trading my vintage Mondaine diver. It's a very cool looking watch, the night time lumination is fantastic due to the use of tritium vials, as it's a quartz timekeeping should be good too







It's very light to wear and makes a change from the usual stainless steel behemoths that I normally wear. I like it - thanks for the trade Foggy









I'll try and take a better picture later on


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Looks good Paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Noice


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice one Paul; it looks like the 2000 issue 46374F. I am very pleased with my 2003 issue 46374G, although I prefer the dial of your "F" with the "US Government" signature.

Mine gets a lot of wear now, and is my main travel watch.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi John,

It is indeed the 2000 issue model. I've been wearing it today and it's dead comfy in the warm weather. It's on a US issue one piece nylon strap which is about twice as long as it needs to be









It should be on the cool wall


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

> It's on a US issue one piece nylon strap which is about twice as long as it needs to be










I have the standard length US issue strap and I wish it was longer







sounds as if you have the one for wearing over your flying suit


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi John,

If yours is black in colour I'll swap you it for this long one? Send me a pm if you are interested


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Strap recieved thanks Paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Cool watch but wasn't dark enough to see the lume when Paul brought it to show me


----------

